# Do Food Delivery Dtivers earn as much as Uber X?



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

On a daily/ weekly basis. Just wondering...never done food delivery.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DDW said:


> On a daily/ weekly basis. Just wondering...never done food delivery.


All depends on market.
My guess is in markets such as NYC, L.A., Chicago, San Francisco, Miami, etc yes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DDW said:


> On a daily/ weekly basis. Just wondering...never done food delivery.


I've done over 25,000 uberx/lyft rides and pre covid made marginally
over $20 an hour for as long as I wanted to stay out
Past several weeks I've gone out on Sunday morning at 3am and
made $30 an hour up to the maximum I could and still collect the full unemployment
I got my dad his first shot about a week ago and got myself on an email alert
for an appointment for 1b as a ride share driver
I don't expect to work the day shift after I'm vaccinated but that early morning looks pretty attractive
3am till noon is probably what I'll try after I get the shot
I'm betting that shift will make me $250ish a day


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I've done over 25,000 rides and pre covid made marginally
> over $20 an hour for as long as I wanted to stay out
> Past several weeks I've gone out on Sunday morning at 3am and
> made $30 an hour up to the maximum I could and still collect the full unemployment
> ...


What is the allowable earned income when collecting PUA?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What is the allowable earned income when collecting PUA?


The maximum amount one can get in Illinois is $485 a week
Half of the unemployment payment seems to be the limit $240 a week
The past 2weeks I pushed it up to $300
Payment this past period was $1250
So I made $150 more from uber but lost $300 off the payment &#128545;
I made enough money year before last to max it out but
$1530 every 2 weeks is still half of what I made the previous years
I'm gonna try to work after I'm immune but I can only hope that it will be good


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

DDW said:


> On a daily/ weekly basis. Just wondering...never done food delivery.


Don't start doing Uber eats. You get screwed!! A lot of drivers decline p/u if no tip. NO TIP NO TRIP!! Then you have free delivery, that's a joke. You drive say 15 minutes for p/u that only pays 2.50, but you have to wait 45 minutes for the food. Right there you are on your own for 1 hour which you will not be paid. Uber could care less about you, they care more for the scumbags who order and don't tip.
It's been on the news here in AZ about restaurant owners complaining about their p/u wait up to 2 hours. NO TIP NO TRIP. DRIVERS ARE GETTING SMARTER. YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

IRME4EVER said:


> You get screwed!! A lot of drivers decline p/u if no tip





IRME4EVER said:


> You get screwed!! A lot of drivers decline p/u if no tip


UE give full disclosure. Driver only screws himself by not looking at each request carefully!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

For the thousandth time: IT DEPENDS ON YOUR MARKET.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In my humble opinion, In _Orlando_.... (other markets can/will vary)

Taxi driving 
is better than delivery 
which is better than Uber/lyft XL 
which is better than UberX/lyft 
which has lower expenses than Uber Select, Black/lyft Premier (and almost no more fares than you would get from X/XL)

Delivery ends up better than uberX/lyft HERE because you can go on Doordash and filter out the garbage non tipping deliveries and ignore the fast food pings and specialize in just high end restaurants which stand a much better chance of tipping and go longer distances.

There's also fewer empty miles because even if I drive out to the suburbs I can drive to the nearest "commercial hub" of restaurants to wait for a _nearby_ high dollar ping.

On door dash I end up with about Double the min trip of uberX/Lyft and zero chance of long distance trips that pile up huge empty miles.

It ends up being slightly higher revenue with fewer miles.

The downside is my hip starts bothering me after about half a dozen flights of stairs and I have to "tap out" after only a few deliveries at a time. I try my best to stick near the hotels but inevitably I end up having to take someone's bag of food up 2 flights of stairs and that just knocks me out of the game relatively quickly.

I usually get $50-60 if I go out around 5:00 pm or so and give up around 8:00 pm.

But again this is the peak hours for classy dinners. I bet any money if you average in early/later hours you'll find the averages going down. Especially once all that's open is fast food/drive thrus, which all tend to be low tipping high time consumption suckfests.

I stil end up doing delivery because I'm just bored and want something to do for a few hours but don't want to (or can't) commit to a 12/24 hour taxi rental.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Pound for pound, Food delivery earns way more. You are getting paid way more per mile with way less wear and tear on your vehicle. I used to do uberX and haven't looked back since I started on UE


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

DDW said:


> On a daily/ weekly basis. Just wondering...never done food delivery.


I've done much better with delivery. Never driving another entitled pax again.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

DDW said:


> On a daily/ weekly basis. Just wondering...never done food delivery.


Much less. never do it.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve made good part time money doing UE since covid hit. About the same I was making with uberx. I don’t think you can make as good full time money because after 7:00pm, most good paying deliveries stop and it’s only fast food trips. It’s still a good part time option.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I delivered za for 5 years straight, from 4PM to 2AM over 6 days a week. Money and tips were good, and I could eat all I wanted whenever I wanted to as part of my deal. Only reason I don't do it now is that I don't want to work after 6PM.

I haven't done UE and don't want to either. Too much brain damage and poor pay based on what I've read here. My experience as a customer trying the various app based delivery services has also been really shitty as well.

Wear and tear is worse IMHO doing food as well. It's the same as being a courier driver, which I also have done.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

LA is plenty busy, hit the bonus pretty much every day. Over $1300 last week, didn't feel like it.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> I delivered za for 5 years straight, from 4PM to 2AM over 6 days a week. Money and tips were good, and I could eat all I wanted whenever I wanted to as part of my deal. Only reason I don't do it now is that I don't want to work after 6PM.
> 
> I haven't done UE and don't want to either. Too much brain damage and poor pay based on what I've read here. My experience as a customer trying the various app based delivery services has also been really shitty as well.
> 
> Wear and tear is worse IMHO doing food as well. It's the same as being a courier driver, which I also have done.


That's interesting I only work 4-4:30 to maybe 10:30, depends when I shut the app off because if I don't I'll get a flood of Thai/Asian food deliveries until the wee hours as they are all open late. In the hood I get constant Micky D's and Jack In The Box.

If I worked more I'd make more but I'm good with about 3K a month.


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

The fact that you have to get in and out of the car all the time is a deal breaker for me. Hence, I have never helped anyone load grocery/luggage regardless of amount and weight. I can help pop the trunk and you are on your own.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

fast driver said:


> The fact that you have to get in and out of the car all the time is a deal breaker for me. Hence, I have never helped anyone load grocery/luggage regardless of amount and weight. I can help pop the trunk and you are on your own.


Walking around is a good exercise, siting in one position isn't, but to each his own.



ConkeyCrack said:


> Pound for pound, Food delivery earns way more. You are getting paid way more per mile with way less wear and tear on your vehicle. I used to do uberX and haven't looked back since I started on UE


Try to do more than one app, it's even more fun and money.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

It is good to walk around. I don't mind at all. I also don't mind unloading the car. I've had to carry 24 count water bottles lots of time.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I only do delivery for Uber and DoorDash and will tell you that you have to be selective as can be with Uber and DoorDash and work the better areas with higher end restaurants.

DoorDash I can average thirty an hour but with Uber you are lucky if you make twenty an hour and they are getting as bad as Postmates with the low pay and long distances...

You should set your lowest amount you will accept and calculate the miles you will drive...

Uber loves to ping drivers with long mileage drives like one I got for under nine dollars for twenty miles which I quickly declined because you are losing money 💰!

So if you do deliveries 🚚 then you need to cherry-pick and understand where the better tipping areas are at!

Now for Uber if you get order to go which mean you pay and go then make sure it is a fast food joint because they are the quickest like Raising Canes here in the Houston region and Kolache Factory and they have a minimum of six dollars per order but are usually a lot higher and they take no time to order and get and deliver...

DO NOT ACCEPT Walmart, Burger King, Wendy’s or McDonald’s because they all suck the big one and you usually get the asshole customer!

Chinese or Asian restaurants tip very well usually!

One last thing and that is Uber and all the rest do not care about you and figure they can replace you quickly, so use and abuse them like they would you and be smart about your deliveries and if you are not averaging two dollars a mile then you are doing it all wrong!


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

DDW said:


> On a daily/ weekly basis. Just wondering...never done food delivery.


It's a game of time vs. Wear and tear. You put way less miles and wear and tear on your car delivering food but it takes longer to make the same amount you make driving. I think you definitely net more money with food vs. Passengers.

P.S. This is of course if you're cherry picking. Your acceptance rate should be no higher than 10 percent on all food apps.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> DO NOT ACCEPT Walmart, Burger King, Wendy's or McDonald's because they all suck the big one and you usually get the @@@@@@@ customer!


you left off taco bell


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> It's a game of time vs. Wear and tear. You put way less miles and wear and tear on your car delivering food but it takes longer to make the same amount you make driving. I think you definitely net more money with food vs. Passengers.
> 
> P.S. This is of course if you're cherry picking. Your acceptance rate should be no higher than 10 percent on all food apps.


When I used to derive people for a couple of months I averaged less than $1 per mile, and around $15 per hour. When I drive food I average about $1.80 per mile and well over $20 per hour. Another advantage is that the food does not talk to me and it does not weigh 150-500 lb depending on how many passengers are in the car, this means less gas and less wear and tear on my car. Also, I set my car temp the way I want it, listen to the music I like and all my charging cables are 3 feet long. Moreover I don't have to worry about stupid rating and get anxious whether or not the pax will tip me. Frankly I personally would rather work at Wal Mart than drive people for pennies.


----------

